# A bad day down under



## derwoodii (May 20, 2009)

A fall ends sadly in fatality and a saw vs chest.

This lifted from local arb site from last March Victoria Australia.
March 25, 2009 - 2:02PM

Two men cutting down trees are in hospital after being seriously injured in separate accidents, one involving a chainsaw, in Victoria.

A 59-year-old Jacana man, in Melbourne's west, was trimming the branches of a tree on his property with a chainsaw when it kicked back and slashed him across the chest about 1pm.

The man was able to lower himself to the ground and call an ambulance.

`The man was understandably in significant pain, and was also given a large amount of pain relief through (a) drip," intensive care paramedic Rob Voss said.

The man was taken to the Royal Melbourne Hospital with chest injuries in a serious but stable condition.

In a separate incident, a tree lopper working in Tyabb, on the Mornington Peninsula, is in a critical condition after falling 20 metres from a tree.

Paramedics found the 34-year-old lying on logs on the ground when they arrived just after 11am.

"Paramedics were concerned about an unstable tree branch near where the man had been working, so we had to move him out of danger," intensive care paramedic Sean Black said.

"A neck brace was fitted given the potential for spinal injuries, and he was strapped to a spine board."

The man suffered head injuries, extensive internal injuries and fractures and was flown to The Alfred hospital.

He later died the link gives more detail and some pictures of tree fall site.


http://www.#########.info/f9/2-serious-injuries-victoria-7562.html


----------



## Ekka (May 20, 2009)

They word ban my forum here mate, just like I do theirs!


----------



## treeseer (May 20, 2009)

A 60m fall, and onto logs? Wonder if that height could be fact-checked; how could that not be instant death?



Ekka said:


> They word ban my forum here mate, just like I do theirs!



Right, banning is a bit overreactive, isn't it. 

:agree2:


----------



## Ekka (May 20, 2009)

Just coz your ass is banned?


----------



## pdqdl (May 21, 2009)

treeseer said:


> A 60m fall, and onto logs? Wonder if that height could be fact-checked; how could that not be instant death?
> 
> 
> ...



Land feet first?

There have been (rarely) airplane passengers fall from the sky and live. There are a fair number of folks that have survived parachute failures, too.

I wouldn't want to try a fall from 6' onto logs, much less 60'.


----------



## Ekka (May 22, 2009)

It was 20m fall which is around 60' ... and the young man died in hospital a day or so later.

He wasn't cutting but pushing a cut section off and only had his flip line on which broke as he was pushing the section.... all we know at this stage, he might have been clipped in to his tool ring not D ring.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 22, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> Land feet first?



There was a guy who did that a few years ago in Chicagoland, the compression factor shattered several vertebrae, leaving him a quadriplegic.


----------



## pdqdl (May 23, 2009)

I know all about that compression fracture stuff. Got two fused vertebrae myself. Fortunately, I have no problems with my back at all.

Vertical blows to the spine are notorious for compression fractures, and you don't need to fall anywhere close to 60 feet to get badly hurt. I reckon that is why sensible people are just naturally afraid of heights.


----------



## outofmytree (May 30, 2009)

Ekka said:


> Just coz your ass is banned?



Thats interesting. On your forum Treeseer is listed as former member not "banned cos he disagreed with Ekka". 

I also recall, you posting that it was the software that prevented links to this forum and not a deliberate ban?!

Perhaps I just have a bad memory......


----------



## outofmytree (May 30, 2009)

Ekka said:


> It was 20m fall which is around 60' ... and the young man died in hospital a day or so later.
> 
> He wasn't cutting but pushing a cut section off and only had his flip line on which broke as he was pushing the section.... all we know at this stage, he might have been clipped in to his tool ring not D ring.



Petty differences aside Ekka, is all about TITS isnt it. Tie in twice s........

Man I hate it that a forum like this should exist. At least lets keep this in mind when doing that "1 simple cut" and tie in twice people.


----------



## Ekka (May 30, 2009)

Try comprehending what you read!

1/ Treeseer was not banned for disagreeing, that's just your ignorant twist to suit your ignorant agenda. :monkey:

2/ Vbulletin software allows for word bans, when the word exists in a link then the link is broken too. 

3/ Tie in twice is not mandated for maneuvering around a tree, he was not cutting or using a saw, he repositioned to push a log off.


----------



## outofmytree (May 30, 2009)

Ekka said:


> Try comprehending what you read!
> 
> 1/ Treeseer was not banned for disagreeing, that's just your ignorant twist to suit your ignorant agenda. :monkey:



You are right Ekka I guessed at the reason.  He is banned though? Not simply a "former member"?


----------



## outofmytree (May 30, 2009)

Ekka said:


> It was 20m fall which is around 60' ... and the young man died in hospital a day or so later.
> 
> He wasn't cutting but *pushing a cut section off *and only had his flip line on which broke as he was pushing the section.... all we know at this stage, he might have been clipped in to his tool ring not D ring.



If he had just cut this section off then he should have been tied in twice. Unclipping one TIP to push the block off was clearly an unwise choice.


----------

